# bulunmamaktadır



## cyaxares_died

I think this word is some sort of cliché form in Turkish writing. How can it best be translated to English?

"Þehrin armasýnda, Ermenistan Armasý gibi, kafasýnýn üstünde bir tacý olan bir aslan bulunmaktadýr"


----------



## AlpArslan

cyaxares_died said:


> "*Ş*ehrin armas*ı*nda, Ermenistan Armas*ı**'ndaki* gibi, kafas*ı*n*ı*n üstünde _bir(unnecessary but not wrong)_ tac*ı*(this _-ı_ is excessive, it must be "taç" only) olan bir aslan bulunmaktad*ı*r"



"Şehrin armasında, Ermenistan Arması'ndaki gibi, kafasının üstünde (bir) taç olan bir aslan bulunmaktadır."

"Just like the Armenian coat of arms, the city's coat of arms has a lion with a crown on his head"

&

"Şehrin armasında, Ermenistan Arması'ndaki gibi, kafasının üstünde *tacı* olan bir aslan bulunmaktadır."

"Just like the Armenian coat of arms, the city's coat of arms has a lion with *his* crown on his head"


----------



## Volcano

"Şehrin armasında Ermenistan arması gibi, kafasının üstünde bir tacı olan bir aslan bulunmaktadır"         

"*There is a lion that has a crown on its head in the city arms, which is like Armenia arms"*


----------



## Fractal7

You can replace _bulunmaktadır_ with _var_, but _bulunmak_ is more formal. So it means "There is/are" like _var._

"Şehrin armasında, Ermenistan Arması gibi, kafasının üstünde bir tacı olan bir aslan var"


----------



## AlpArslan

"Şehrin armasında" dedikten sonra "Ermenistan armasındaki" dememiz daha doğru bence, eğer "Şehrin arması" deseydik sadece "Ermenistan arması" diyebilirdik.

"Şehrin arması*nda*, Ermenistan arması*'nda*ki gibi, bir aslan var"
"Şehrin arması, Ermenistan arması gibi mavi"


----------



## AlpArslan

Volcano said:


> "There is a lion that has a crown on its head in the city arms, which is like Armenia arms"



İzninizle buna da yorumum olacak, birincisi "Armenian" olması lazım, ikincisi buradaki "which", önceki cümlenin öznesi aslan olduğu için aslan'ı tanımlıyor, bu yüzden "lion .. is like Armenia arms" gibi bir anlam çıkıyor bence.


----------



## Volcano

AlpArslan said:


> İzninizle buna da yorumum olacak, birincisi "Armenian" olması lazım, ikincisi buradaki "which", önceki cümlenin öznesi aslan olduğu için aslan'ı tanımlıyor, bu yüzden "lion .. is like Armenia arms" gibi bir anlam çıkıyor bence.



*n yazmayı unutmuşum onun dışında bence bir sorun yok *


----------



## Fractal7

"Şehrin armasında Ermenistan arması gibi, kafasının üstünde tacı olan bir aslan bulunmaktadır" 

The first word "bir" should be removed. While reading I didn't see it first because I unintentionally skip it.


----------

